
Microsoft warns Berlin data protection authority - Tomte
https://www.no1geekfun.com/dispute-over-video-conference-software-microsoft-warns-berlin-data-protection-authority/
======
tannhaeuser
AFAICS, the text linked from TFA (in German) only mentions MS Teams/Skype as a
generic example of a service of a company that, while having an
office/subsidiary in EU, does provide fullfillment via its US-based head
company, with the general risks associated with US jurisdiction wrt data
protection and other legal matters. I don't see how that gives rise to MS
sueing the Berlin data protection authority. FWIW, the Mozilla Foundation a
couple weeks back, at the height of coronavirus-induced demand for video
conferencing, published recommendations for video conference providers here
[1], giving MS a pass but not specifically addressing non-US users even though
published in multiple languages, including German.

[1]: [https://foundation.mozilla.org/de/blog/which-video-call-
apps...](https://foundation.mozilla.org/de/blog/which-video-call-apps-can-you-
trust/)

